# two way radio help



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

They use 2ways at our school. The ones ive seen are bearcom bc120. Some other models too but thats what i remember. How can i tell if a different one is compatible? My lil frs radios didnt pick up anything.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The Bearcom BC120 supports a wide range of VHF (136 ~ 174 MHz) and UHF (435 ~ 480 MHz) frequencies and your school district is probably licensed by the FCC to use radios with a frequency outside of the FRS and GMRS range of 462.550 ~ 467.725 MHz.

Here is a link to a PDF file of the Bearcom BC120 Specs:
http://www.bearcom.com/motorola/bc120.pdf

Here is a web page that discusses the FRS and GMRS bands:
http://ba-marc.org/writeups/gmrs-frs-freq.htm

A police/fire type of scanner may be able to tune in the school radios if you wanted to hear them. There are web sites available that would probably let you look up the correct frequency.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks. I got the pdf files but I didn't understand from them whatever I would need to look at ebay and pick a radio that might work. LOL Nor whether or not I'd be able to make one work if I got it - one listing said a technician would have to program it - and I was looking at a BC120.

Is there an easy way to tell what frequency we're set at?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the school district is in the USA, they should have the FCC license in their files. The license will show the frequency or frequencies they are authorized to use.

If you are in the USA, you could use the "Search for FCC Entity" area on this web page to find the frequency.. Select your state and enter part of the name of the school district in the search box. The name of the city or county might be a good starting point.
http://www.radioreference.com/apps/db/


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Any idea if I bought one off ebay (used) whether I would be able to program it myself if I find out what frequency we use?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You would need to find a technical manual for any radio that you find on sale. It would tell you what frequency range(s) a particular model can handle and what equipment is needed to set those frequencies in it. You also need to check the power rating to make sure it gives you the needed operating range. Make sure that any portable that you buy includes a charger or you will need to purchase a separate charger.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

BratDawg said:


> They use 2ways at our school. The ones ive seen are bearcom bc120. Some other models too but thats what i remember. How can i tell if a different one is compatible? My lil frs radios didnt pick up anything.


What is the purpose here, please?

Who uses the two way radios at present?


----------

